# Looking for advice and help putting together a 55 gallon planted tank?



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

I already have the tank and stand, but haven't had time to set it up. plus my lazy dad is suppose to help me.. lifting the thing will crush me LOL
Plus if i wanted to do mineralized its a long process!

Check list : 
20 lb Canister filter [X]
Fluorite [X]
Drop Checker [X]

T5 HO Lights 108W [X] I want to be able to grow anything really, is this strong enough? Lighting time 10 hours a day..?

Mineralized top soil [ ] Have no clue what brand to buy, and the materials I 
need I don't know where.. if anyone has done this before would helpful!

Canister Filter [ ]... any recommendations?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forum!

Looks like your well on your way to setting up a successful planted tank. As for the items you're still looking for:
1) mineralized top soil- you can either buy a ready made topsoil from brands like Miracle Gro, Scotts or Schultz or mix your own. They are readily available from garden centres like Home Depot, Sherdian Nurseries, etc... If you'd like to mix your own I'd recommend you read this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/152027-how-mineralized-soil-substrate-mts-aaron.html

2) canister filters- eheim, fluval and rena are all reliable brands, eheim classic filters being my personal favorite For heavily planted tanks, over-filtration is not necessarily required, however, if you plan on having a large amount of fish, shrimp, etc... I'd go with a more powerful filter.

3) It sounds like the lights your talking about are 2 bulb only. in that case, I would recommend getting a 4 bulb fixture as it will provide adequate lighting through the entire width of your tank. 2 bulb fixtures are usually narrow and tend to focus light directly underneath them, thus causing "darker zones" directly in front and behind the fixture (I have the same problem and I remedied this by buying an auxiliary LED fixture) *Word of caution:* If you're going to run T5HO lights, you'll have to provide regular (aka pressurized) CO2 and maintain a EI fertilizer dosing regimen. If you don't, you will run into severe algae problems.

Hope this helps, maybe the other planted tank gurus can chime in.


----------



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Looks like your well on your way to setting up a successful planted tank. As for the items you're still looking for:
> 1) mineralized top soil- you can either buy a ready made topsoil from brands like Miracle Gro, Scotts or Schultz or mix your own. They are readily available from garden centres like Home Depot, Sherdian Nurseries, etc... If you'd like to mix your own I'd recommend you read this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/152027-how-mineralized-soil-substrate-mts-aaron.html
> ...


Hi and thanks so much for your help, I do have a few questions..
As for miracle gro.. I can only find the organic potting soil, and not the miracle gro top soil.. anyone know where they sell this? or would this be somewhat suitable? http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Scotts+Essentials+Top+Soil+Plus.jsp?locale=en

A 4 Fixture T5HO would be sufficient?

Also I was wondering If i did mineralized setup that would mean I don't have to do daily dosing right? or I still have to?


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know about the dosing vs Mineralized question. I would imagine you can only pull so many nutrients from the soil and therfore would still need some form of ferts, although how heavy/frequent I don't know.

In my opinion going with 4 t5ho lights over a 55 is a LOT of light. While I agree that a 2 bulb fixture isn't that wide, a 55 is only 12 inches wide. Depending on the fixture that might be enough for anything but the most demanding plant. I have a hagen GLO fixture that will put a strip of light directly down into the tank, the other t5 fixtures I have aren't quite as direct, but I would bet even the GLO would do a 55 with enough light front and rear. 

I know you said you wanted to be able to grow "anything" but ask yourself if constant monitoring and maintenance is worth it to grow a few high maintenence plnats when a 2 bulb fixture will do for the other 95% of what you would want in your tank, unless its the finicking and playing and monitoring that you enjoy doing, which I did...at first

Pressurized Co2 would be a must with 4 bulbs, and in my opnion recomended even with the 2 bulb fixture


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

FYI this was my 33 planted tank with the hagen glo 2 bulb fixture. Same width as a 55 and there were no problems with high light plants front or back.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd bet the two bulb fixture will grow you pretty much everything except the very small and low, highlight carpeting plants, as a 55G is not such a great size/dimensions for a planted tank with it's tall, long and narrow orientation.

I'm working on a new 20G Long, and have already done a 10G and 75G (was originally a 45G Tall 36x12x25" lwh). The 10G is a lowlight LED lit tank, and the 75G uses 108W of T5ho. There is 48W of t5ho over the new 20G long.

Here's a quick video teaser: 



 of the 20G long after initial planting.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

If you want to grow everything like AlexisF1 is implying she wants to, I would recommend investing in the 4 bulb fixture. I agree that a 4 bulb T5HO is indeed a LOT of light, but it is necessary when it comes to growing some of the more demanding species of plants (especially the red ones). So it really boils down to what you're aiming to grow and how much time and effort you're willing to put into it. 

Not to mention, if you decide to get a 4 bulb fixture, you can usually stagger the lights so that all 4 turn on for part of your growing day (called a mid-day burst when the "sun" is at its strongest, and then reverting to two bulbs the rest of the day.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Kooka said:


> If you want to grow everything like AlexisF1 is implying she wants to, I would recommend investing in the 4 bulb fixture. I agree that a 4 bulb T5HO is indeed a LOT of light, but it is necessary when it comes to growing some of the more demanding species of plants (especially the red ones). So it really boils down to what you're aiming to grow and how much time and effort you're willing to put into it.
> 
> Not to mention, if you decide to get a 4 bulb fixture, you can usually stagger the lights so that all 4 turn on for part of your growing day (called a mid-day burst when the "sun" is at its strongest, and then reverting to two bulbs the rest of the day.


Valid point. I was just pointing out that since the OP said she already had a 2 bulb fixture that it would be sufficient to start and get set up rather than her needing to run out and buy a new 4 bulb fixture asap.


----------



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

**********edit***********
I actually have a canister filter.. uhm the ecco pro one...
and in my original description i wrote.. 20lb canister i meant 20lb co2 tank LOL 

I was reading somewhere the nutrients will last over a year, and you only need to dose pottasium.. I don't mind it.. I usually r escape ... once and awhile

@Newobsession 
I will probably try using my current lights.... but as said it wont look good... so that will be temp.. I'll probly dish out some money on a new one...lol

@Kooka 
I'll probly get the 4 bulb fixture... but only use 3 bulbs? or put 2 ho 2 no

If 2 bulbs can grow 95% of plants... then.. I might just stay and not bother.....
Yup i do have pressurized co2.. so that's good.


----------



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yea..

Does anyone know mineralization in the winter is a good idea or possible?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

If you already have the 2 bulb fixture, try it out and see if you like it. Again, I'm not saying you wont be able to grow the majority of plants out there, but you will have difficulty with the harder types ie: rotala wallichi, Alternanthera, and others. Also, with brighter lighting you will achieve more compact growth, thus producing more desirable effects with your plants.


----------

